# Astra VXR Correction and Best of Show



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Another mammoth detail from last week.

A very tidy Astra VXR that the owner wanted to take to the next level.

Normal wash process.. obligatory snowfoam shot:










After washing, dried with a one of my plush towels from Matt at I4Detailing :










Then inside to check the condition of the paint, and see how long a day it was going to be!























































Quite swirled, but nothing that couldn't be fixed.

After claying and checking the paint depths (a little on the thin side!) some pads and compounds were tested to see what was working. A softly softly approach was used with Megs 205 on a blue 3m pad. Needing multiple sets to remove the defects, it was a slow process!

Before the correction work proper started, a little bit of chip touching up:










then onto the correction. As well as removing the swirls, the colour was also getting brighter - as can be seen in the 50/50 before and after shots below:





































Some deep scratching/ staining on the roof needed special attention:










and after:










Random roof polishing shot!










The car was glazed with Swissvax best of Show, and wheels waxed, tyres dressed, windows cleaned etc whilst this cured. The excess wax was then polished off to leave the final finish. Some direct light shots to show the lack of swirls first:














































And some more general and reflection final shots:






















































































































Thanks for looking!

Please feel free to add any questions or comments.

James.


----------



## postie90 (Mar 7, 2009)

Simply stunning!!!


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice correction work. The BoS gives a very nice look to the paint


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work there mate


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice deep and wet


----------



## Taffyopel (Feb 1, 2010)

Awesome! :thumb:

What camera do you use as the pictures are really vibrant with so much clarity?

Paul.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks dripping wet mate - Nice work :thumb:


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

a tidy glossey finish top work :thumb:


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

looks awesome now


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Cracking job, loving the idea of the bonnet as a sign, brilliant idea :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Matt RS (Nov 7, 2009)

Stunning finish! Hats off to you as usual James :thumb:


----------



## Norms (Aug 24, 2009)

Amazing job, well done


----------



## markonline1 (Jul 12, 2007)

Stunning job :thumb:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Taffyopel said:


> Awesome! :thumb:
> 
> What camera do you use as the pictures are really vibrant with so much clarity?
> 
> Paul.


Hi Paul,

I only use an old Nikon D70.. it's better than my phone!

James.


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

Great job :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Lovely finish :thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

great finish there


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

nice work:thumb:


----------



## Dunkz2006 (Nov 18, 2009)

Looks amazing buddy, top work :thumb:


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

come on the welsh, stunning finish looks soaking wet in some of the shots.


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

nice work, fantastic finish:thumb:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Very nice James! Great close-up and defect shots.


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

very nice finish there.


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Fantastic finish, a red car is so rewarding :thumb:


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

_Great work & write-up....:thumb:_


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great wet look finish


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

excellent attention to detail


----------



## burtross (Sep 17, 2007)

Lovely clarity to that paint. Stunning


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Another great job mate


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice work James, BoS leaves a great finish:thumb:


----------



## piemp (Jul 14, 2010)

great job mate! shiny as ever now!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Very, very nice indeed


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

spot on fella luvly finish:thumb:


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

stunning....:thumb:


----------



## Drakey (Jan 2, 2009)

Great work, looks awesome! :thumb:


----------



## cliobritt (Jun 18, 2007)

what would a detail like that cost?


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning results! :thumb:


----------



## dr-x (Jul 31, 2010)

Looks better than new.


----------



## AL4N (Feb 17, 2010)

Looks amazing what a job you done on it brings the car right back to life!


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

i love VXR's... what a great thread.... nice write up and top work


----------



## Roody262 (Mar 6, 2010)

Great looking car that and nice work. Is it my computer or do the pictures have a funny texture too them? Like a grid overlay.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

The owner of this car has since sold it and bought a really nice 60 plate 'Arctic' edition VXR. This came in earlier in the month for a new car prep/ correction. Not many pictures came out, but the owner has asked me to post some for him..

On arrival:



















And after! Can't wait for the summer to get outside finished shots!














































Cheers!

James


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

cracking correction there


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Some nice work on both cars.


----------



## ASTRA 07 (Jul 13, 2007)

Cheers for putting the pocs up mate  forgot how dirty it was after all that snow!!


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

ASTRA 07 said:


> Cheers for putting the pocs up mate  forgot how dirty it was after all that snow!!


No worries Ben. Sorry I didn't get any more, maybe get some at the next wash!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

great job as ever, how did the touch up to any stone chips hold up to the machining?


----------



## riles (Jan 27, 2011)

top job there mate really brought that red to life


----------



## pudzy67 (Nov 2, 2010)

great work


----------



## Nuzzy-B (Mar 26, 2010)

Very nice work:thumb:


----------

